# Tendon Repair



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

has anyone used either thymosin beta 4 or BPC 157 for tendon or similar injury repair iv been reading up as someone i know is suffering from some tendon damage and these seem to be the best options

your thoughts?
​


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Wonder if this would work on Tendonitis or just torn tendon tissue?


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Wonder if this would work on Tendonitis or just torn tendon tissue?


not sure only just started to read up on the subject quite interesting


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ASOC5 said:


> not sure only just started to read up on the subject quite interesting


Post up some info when you get it. :thumbup1:


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

found this on BPC 157 on PubMed but it goes way to deep for me

"Pentadecapeptide BPC 157, composed of 15 amino acids, is a partial sequence of body protection compound (BPC) that is discovered in and isolated from human gastric juice. Experimentally it has been demonstrated to accelerate the healing of many different wounds, including transected rat Achilles tendon. This study was designed to investigate the potential mechanism of BPC 157 to enhance healing of injured tendon. The outgrowth of tendon fibroblasts from tendon explants cultured with or without BPC 157 was examined. Results showed that BPC 157 significantly accelerated the outgrowth of tendon explants. Cell proliferation of cultured tendon fibroblasts derived from rat Achilles tendon was not directly affected by BPC 157 as evaluated by MTT assay. However, the survival of BPC 157-treated cells was significantly increased under the H(2)O(2) stress. BPC 157 markedly increased the in vitro migration of tendon fibroblasts in a dose-dependent manner as revealed by transwell filter migration assay. BPC 157 also dose dependently accelerated the spreading of tendon fibroblasts on culture dishes. The F-actin formation as detected by FITC-phalloidin staining was induced in BPC 157-treated fibroblasts. The protein expression and activation of FAK and paxillin were determined by Western blot analysis, and the phosphorylation levels of both FAK and paxillin were dose dependently increased by BPC 157 while the total amounts of protein was unaltered. In conclusion, BPC 157 promotes the ex vivo outgrowth of tendon fibroblasts from tendon explants, cell survival under stress, and the in vitro migration of tendon fibroblasts, which is likely mediated by the activation of the FAK-paxillin pathway."

im taking an educated guess at dumming it down and saying the BPC 157 does significantly improve the healing of tendons ????


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ASOC5 said:


> found this on BPC 157 on PubMed but it goes way to deep for me
> 
> "Pentadecapeptide BPC 157, composed of 15 amino acids, is a partial sequence of body protection compound (BPC) that is discovered in and isolated from human gastric juice. Experimentally it has been demonstrated to accelerate the healing of many different wounds, including transected rat Achilles tendon. This study was designed to investigate the potential mechanism of BPC 157 to enhance healing of injured tendon. The outgrowth of tendon fibroblasts from tendon explants cultured with or without BPC 157 was examined. Results showed that BPC 157 significantly accelerated the outgrowth of tendon explants. Cell proliferation of cultured tendon fibroblasts derived from rat Achilles tendon was not directly affected by BPC 157 as evaluated by MTT assay. However, the survival of BPC 157-treated cells was significantly increased under the H(2)O(2) stress. BPC 157 markedly increased the in vitro migration of tendon fibroblasts in a dose-dependent manner as revealed by transwell filter migration assay. BPC 157 also dose dependently accelerated the spreading of tendon fibroblasts on culture dishes. The F-actin formation as detected by FITC-phalloidin staining was induced in BPC 157-treated fibroblasts. The protein expression and activation of FAK and paxillin were determined by Western blot analysis, and the phosphorylation levels of both FAK and paxillin were dose dependently increased by BPC 157 while the total amounts of protein was unaltered. In conclusion, BPC 157 promotes the ex vivo outgrowth of tendon fibroblasts from tendon explants, cell survival under stress, and the in vitro migration of tendon fibroblasts, which is likely mediated by the activation of the FAK-paxillin pathway."
> 
> im taking an educated guess at dumming it down and saying the BPC 157 does significantly improve the healing of tendons ????


Ok, so have your sourced this product?


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Ok, so have your sourced this product?


Nope havnt even looked yet just started having a read up on it tonight


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

can only find it on an american site

http://ergopep.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34&products_id=155


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Wonder if this would work on Tendonitis or just torn tendon tissue?


I would like to know this as I suffer with it in both legs.its horrible,especially after football as I can't walk properly for two days.

Saying that,the last couple of weeks its not been that bad but when its inflamed,even if i tap it by accident on something I'm almost in tears.

Lunatic I read somewhere that protein helps a bit with it,although not as much as I would personally like.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have and still use TB4 for a shoulder injury i gor end part of last year, it certainly works but takes time my shoulder although still damaged is much better as when i initially had the injury i could not raise my arm over my head now i can bench 140kg for reps


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

i have a shoulder injury

its alot better since i been taking growth, but still not 100%

cant do no over head press and have to do chest decline

but dose this pep really help heal

and what dose's would be best?

Pscarb do you do any rota cuff exercises??


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i have and still use TB4 for a shoulder injury i gor end part of last year, it certainly works but takes time my shoulder although still damaged is much better as when i initially had the injury i could not raise my arm over my head now i can bench 140kg for reps


do you think this is mainly attributed to TB4 , or the TB4 in combination with other things you are using such as growth/ghrp/ghrh ?


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

bump


----------

